
New algorithm lets photographers change the depth of images virtually - rodorgas
https://www.theverge.com/platform/amp/2017/8/3/16088582/computational-zoom-focal-length-perspective-photo-nvidia-ucsb
======
Phithagoras
Paper at
[http://cvc.ucsb.edu/graphics/Papers/SIGGRAPH2017_Computation...](http://cvc.ucsb.edu/graphics/Papers/SIGGRAPH2017_ComputationalZoom/PaperData/SIGGRAPH17_CompZoom.pdf)

